# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Pse kemi frike?

## Eda H

Pershendetje. Pse kemi frike?? nga kush kemi frike? Pse eshte e krijuar kjo ndjen tek njerizit? a ka vlere frika tek personaliteti i njeriut? ka njerz qe nuk kan frike? cfare na shtyne qe te kemi frike?
me shume respekt
eda

----------


## s0ni

Eshte njelloj si gezimi.  Pse jemi te gezuar apo te kenaqur.  
Ka shume gjera qe nuk kane pergjigje.
Prandaj Pse Pse Pse Pse nuk mbaron kurre

----------


## Sokoli

Per mendimin tim, kjo eshte nje nga pyetjet me interesante te bera ne kete kend te forumit.
Eshte nje nga temat me te levrira sot per sot ne shume fusha, si ajo e psikologjise, filozofise dhe mbi te gjitha, ajo e biznesit (mos u cudisni).

Une pyetjen do e formuloja pak me ndryshe sa per fillim : 
*Cfare eshte frika? Si e koncepton njeriu ate dhe c'rol luan ajo ne situatat e perditshme?*

pres ndonje mendim me vlere :shkelje syri:  

Diskutim te mbare!

----------


## Pelasgian

A eshte kjo frige fizike apo mendore?

-Frigohemi nga qente, ujqit etj. per shkake te demtimit fizik te trupit tone.

-Frigohemi per te verteten. Per shkake te genjeshtrave tona.

-Frigohemi per te dashurin. Per shkake te humbjes eventuale.

-Frigohemi prej mossuksesit. Nga kjo varet jeta jone.


Keto jane vetem disa shembuj. Friga eshte vetem nje pasqyre e realitetit. Te mos ishte friga, kjo bote nuk do te ekzistonte.


Perveqe asaj fizike une skam kurfare frige.

Me nderime,

----------


## Eda H

Pershendetje, Frika eshte pjella kryesore e dyshimit, dhe nje nga pjellat me kryesore te ligesise. Fitorja mbi friken eshte fillimi i mencurise.

----------


## Albo

Vetem budallai e mposht friken !

Frika e ben Njeriun Njeri. Ajo qe e ndan Njeriun nga Zoti eshte pikerisht Frika. Frika e ben njeriun te mendoje, te meditoje, te filozofoje, te ndertoje, te shkaterroje, te shkoje ne lufte, te vrasi, te lindi, te martohet, te behet xheloz pra gjithcka.

Nuk ka njeri me mendje te shendoshe qe nuk ka frike ! Vetem budallenjte nuk kane frike !

----------


## Pelasgian

Tung te gjitheve,

Interesant se si e njejta teme shiqohet nga kande te ndryshme te personave te ndryshem.

KANDI I EDA

MPOSHTJA E FRIKES ESHTE FILLIMI I MENQURISE

Kete pergjegje nje gjeni do te na ipte, sepse ata kane mberri nivelin mendore per te cilen Eda e ka fjalen. 

Po si tia bejme ne qe nuk kemi mberri ate nivel? Per kete me pelqene pergjegja e Edas. Ky eshte vetm fillimi i zhvillimit te trurit.

Pra, nje koke e zhvilluar paksa kupton se psh. 

Nese nuk genjene nuk do te kete nevoje as te frikohet. 

Nese nuk e tradhton dashnorin, nuk ka arsye pse te frikohet se mos do te "zinet" me ndonje dashnore tjeter. 

Nese eshte njeri i mire nuk do te frikohet se kur te vdese do te shkoje ne ferre.


KANDI I ALBOS

VETEM BUDALLAI MPOSHTE FRIKEN

Edhe kjo eshte e vertete. Dhe budallet vijne ne nivele te ndryshme. IDIOT eshte klasa me e larte e tyre.

Perseri, sa dime ne per Gjenite, aqe me pak dime per budallet. 
Une kam rrespekt dhe simpati per ta. Dhe siq une besoj edhe zoti ka rrespekte dhe simpati per ta.

Une personalishte besoj se edhe ata kane frike. Te mos harrojme se ata te nivelit te larte nuk kane mundesi te ushqejne vetveten.


Dhe krijuesi atyre u la dicka qe ata nuk mund ta merrnin vete. 
E kjo eshte lumturia. 

Dhe ne qe besojme se jemi te menqure nuk mund ta marrim kete lumturi.

----------


## dukagjinasi

Une mendoj qe frika eshte pasoje e vetmise! Vetmise shpirterore dhe emocionale! Mungeses se mbeshtjetjes dhe ftohtesise! Ai qe zakonisht ka dikend qe te llogarit, frikohet me pak. Por se pasi qe asgje ne fund te fundit nuk eshte fuqiplote dhe qe mund te te ndihmoje ne secilen moment dhe gjendje, atehere si rrjehdim mendoje se frika eshte pasoje e mungeses se besimit ne Zotin, i cili eshte ai qe vertet posedon mundsin per te te ndihmuar! Ky besim dhe kjo bidnje inkurajon, entuziazmon dhe jep zemer e kurajo! Apo i jep energji me te cilen e largon friken, per dallim nga ai i cili nuk e ka kete privilegj dhe mbet ne ngricat e panikut! Kjo eshte shikuar nga nje kend! Me siguri se ne raste konkrete te frikes, shfaqen shume situata te ndryshme dhe cdonjera meriton nje status te veqante, por kjo mendoj se eshte thelbi i ceshtjes!

----------


## geni

eshte frika ajo qe ruan vreshtin

----------


## geni

zoti e ka bekuar friken po te mos ishte frika nuk do kishte azgje te kendeshme

----------


## Templari

Frika eshte nje dukuri qe na ve me nje shpejtesi te pa imagjinueshme ne levizje, qofte trurin qofte kembet si pasoje e nje sere faktoresh e reaksionesh kimike qe ndodhin ne organizmin tone. Ne me te shumten e rasteve, sipas mendimit tim, njerzit tremben kur ndeshen me situata te quajtura prej tyre si irracionale, pra ata neglizhojne faktin se dicka mund te ndodhe. Pikerisht kjo ben qe t'i mbertheje paniku e pse jo dhe frika. Prania e njerzve te njohur sigurisht t'a lehteson ngarkesen qe gjeneron frika, por serisht frika nuk mund te evitohet. 
Po t'i hedhim nje sy historise se njerezimit dhe t'u referohemi pak sjelljes se paraardhesve tane ne te shkuaren e larget e deri sot, do te verejme se njerezit si pasoje e "dominimit" te natyres (gjithmone te pjesshem) kane fituar mbi friken beteja te njepasnjeshme qe kane ardhur si rezultat i triumfit te dijes nga mosdija. Pikerisht shmangia e mosdijes, per rrjedhim panikut qe te peshtjellon si ngerc ne situata te paparashikuara, minimizon kufijte e "bashkesise se percaktimit" te frikes.

Pershendetje te gjitheve,

----------


## Eda H

Kujdesi eshte frika qe ecen ne maje te gishtave.

----------


## erin73

Per mua kemi frike per dy arsye, kontradiktore ne dukje,por dhe shume te ngjashme njera me tjetren.
1.Kemi frike sepse dime.....Dime qe dukurite natyrore siç jane termetet,uraganet,permbytjet etj. do na demtonin,ndaj njeriu ka marre masa,ka perdorur mençurine e tij per tu mbrojtur.
2.Kemi frike sepse nuk dime.....Nuk dime se sila apo si do jete e ardhmja jone ndaj kjo na frikson dhe na jep ne te njejten kohe ,kurajo per te ecur perpara,per te zbuluar e per te mesuar.
Por sipas meje,ne thelb te te dyja gjerave qe thashe me lart, e perbashketa e te dyjave ,eshte frika qe ne kemi nga e panjohura dmth nga vdekja.Eshte kjo frike qe dashje-padashje ndikon ne personalitetin tone,na ben me te mire ose me te kqinj(varet nga kendveshtrimi ose konceptimi i secilit nga ne rreth te mires e te keqes),na ben ta jetojme jeten ne gjithe plotesine e saj.

----------


## Theluli

Une nuk do te jap arsye lidhje me friken , per ate se egzistoj milion arsye dhe ne milion momente 
Mipor kisha me thene se frika eshte per njeriun e menqur !!

----------


## Mina

Frika eshte refleks i pakushtezuar qe cdokush e mbart. Ne nje sofer burrash u hodh per diskutim pyetja: Nga kush keni frike? Dikush tha se kishte frike nga hasmi, dikush tjeter nga bisha, dikush nga termeti etj. Kur i erdhi radha me te mencurit u pergjigj: Nga gruaja! Ate qe ta ben ajo s`ta ben kush. Pavaresisht nga personaliteti edhe ai kishte frike.

----------


## antitheos

frika me e madhje eshte ajo qe vjen prej vdekjes.
ne iu frighemi vdekjes edhe pse e dime se ajo vetem eshte nje perfeksionim i shpirtit (nese ka jete pas vdekjes) .
edhe pse ne ne pavetedije jemi te pavdekshem ne i'u frigohemi vdekjes jo per shkak se e dime se do te "gjykohemi" por qe mendojme se ai do te jete fundi jone i perhershem.
a do te thote kjo se në secilin perj neve  gjendet nga nje "ateist".

----------


## Ares

une mendoj se frika eshte nje terapi per qetsimin e vetes.Njeriu sa me shume frike do kete ,do jete me i qete.Por jo edhe te kete frike 24 ore ne dite,se pastaj do jetoj si nje monstrum neper kanalet e ulrave te zeza

----------


## mariodalipi

Frika eshte e pranishme te cdo qenie e gjalle.  Disa jane te me te pergatitur se te tjeret ta kontrollojne ate, por ajo eshte pjese e domosdoshme e jetes. Qe te flasesh per friken ne fillim duhet te kuptosh se cfare eshte frika dhe njerez te ndryshem do te japin mendime te ndryshme por po ti analizosh jane te njejta ne kuptim.  Frika eshte ndjenja e te mos qenit i zoti te perballosh nje situat qe te del perpara ne jete dhe kjo mund te jete cdo gje qe ti do ta besh por nje ze brenda teje te thote: mos se do te deshtosh.  Frika nuk eshte dicka e lindur por eshte dicka e fituar me pervojen e secilit ne jete dhe qellimi kryesor i saj eshte te na mbroje nga te gjitha gjerat qe na rrethojne dhe jane te panjohura per ne ose nga eksperienca jone jane te rrezikshme.  Frika nuk na le qe te provojme shancin ne jete sepse do te na mbaje brenda asaj flluskes se sapunit ku ne e ndiejme veten te mbrojtur.  (to be continued)

----------


## Eda H

Sikur te gjitha bamiresite te beheshin vetem nga meshira, te gjithe lypsat do kishin vdekur. Shperndarsja me e madhe bamiresive eshte FRIKA

----------


## macia_blu

ne lidhje me friken  nuk kam aq shume per  te thene e as aq shume per te pyetur, pasi frika mund te jete nocion, mund te jete emocion, mund te jete  telepati ose parandjenje qe  shikon   me njerin sy  nga njera ane e me tjetrin nga ana tjeter.
Pra frika ka dy sy, dhe pikerisht dy syte tane. Po qe nuk shikon sic shohim ne . Njekohesisht ne te njejten pike.
Nje bisnesman thote Koli! Une mendoj se nje frikacak nuk mund te behet bisnesman.  Jo te gjitha ndjenjat e tundimit e te pasigurise mund te quhen frike. Dhe nuk eshte frika nje shenje pozitive qe  sipas disave i ndihmoka njerezit per te qene te mire.
Ne momentin qe miresia transmetohet , realizohet  ...  nepermjet te paturit frike kete e  bejne  hipokritet.
Ose me duhet te them se ka disa lloje frikerash. Dhe  disa lloje njerezish qe jane zoter ose rob te ketyre disa frikerave.
....
Qe te mos e zgjas do te doja ti  kerkoj nje gje  Elda-H'se.
Me ben shume pershtypje menyra si leshon disa pyetje qe nuk e di pse i formon kaq te pakoncentruara. Dhe kur te vjen rralla per te dhene nje mendim  ose e ke te shkruter fare  gje prej te cilit une nuk arij te kuptoj pothuaj asgje pervecse  ca citimi te porfesorve te tu ose  emrave  qe  studion shkencen e tyre(....) Ose mendimi yt nuk eshte  mendim por thjesht nje  cast i rrezuar ne disa fjale  qe  as nuk i radhit ne baze te shkolles qe ben te pakten. (eda  krejt miqesisht   te kerkoj qe te mos nxefesh, sepse  kjo  qe thashe me lart ka domethenien qe edhe te kam ndjekur , pra mos ma shko dem mundin dhe prap miqesisht  do te deshiroja nje mendim me te kualifikuar  ne temat qe hap, ne periligjien e studimeve tuaja  duke i marre me me seriozitet   zvogelimin ne numer te  shenjes qe transmeton  nje qeshie  dhe  shpesh mungese serioziteti ne ate qe  ti e para  deshiron te diskutohet. Te pakten na justifiko  kohen tone qe shpenzojme te gjejme  gjera  interesante dhe qe nuk i njohim.)
Shtoj ketu  admirimin per  "pelazgianin" qe flet te pakten vetem atehere kur e ndjen se duhet thene dicka. (dhe per te gjithe ate qe  bejne  sa munden keshtu)
Jo te gjithe  dashamiresit e forumit mund te shkruajne ne nivelin e deshiruar por te pakten deshirojne ne nivelin e lexuesit).
 Kjo faqe ku diskutohet mbi filozofine  dhe psikologjine kerkon me seriozitet nga temehapsit.(ne  krye te  saj eshte emerutar FILOZOFI dhe jo muhabet ne tym)
Vertete mund te mos dime te filozpfojme por te pakten kur nuk dime  ta bejme kete, mund te  sjelle gjithesecili perpos mendimit te vet origjinal  ta shoqeroje ate  me ndonje    fragment me te detajuar te  ndonjerit filozof qe ka lexuar apo studiuar.
Ne fund te fundit  eshte  pozitive  edhe  kjo te dime te  krijojme nje ide paralele... dhe me vone te  vet'testohemi sa   kemi  dhe sa po fitojme. Me shkurt, mund te behemi edhe me te dobishem per njerit tjetrin.

Eda-H, te kerkoj ndjese nese te duket se e kam tepruar.
dhe ju pershendes te gjitheve.

----------

